# Immobilizer code reset



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Got a code 17978 up on the liquid gauge and it want start think it's the immobilizer,how do i reset it :? 
Thank's


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

See below, but it doesn't mention holding the key in the ignition for a minute before turning the key? 
Not sure if that would work here?

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 570/005488

 17978/P1570/005488 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
Possible Symptoms

Engine starting but stalling immediately

Possible Causes

Key(s) not matched
Instrument Cluster not matched
Engine Control Unit (ECU) not matched
Engine Control Unit (ECU) Power Supply faulty

Possible Solutions

Check for Fault Codes in Immobilizer itself (part of Instrument Cluster in many cars, but separate Immobilizer Control Module in some)
Check Immobilizer Measuring Values (usually in Instrument Cluster OR Immobilizer Control Module)
Match Key(s)/Instrument Cluster/Engine Control Unit (ECU)
Check Engine Control Unit (ECU) Power Supply (Relay)

Special Notes

In case of Engine Starting Issues please make sure that you are really experience an Immobilizer related Problem! Even if the Immobilizer engages, the Engine will still start fine but cut out after 2-3 Seconds. If you are NOT experiencing this behavior (e.g. Engine doesn't start at all) your Problem is very likely NOT Immobilizer related.
May be stored in Combination with 01176 - Key: Signal too Low in Immobilizer Control Module.
If no other immobilizer related fault codes are stored and the immobilizer related meas. blocks are fine except Engine Start not allowed, in rare occasions it helps to try cold-booting the car. Remove both battery cables from the battery. Short the battery cables together (away from the battery) for about 15 seconds. Reconnect the battery. (Example)
Low battery voltage (including a faulty battery) may cause Immobilizer system malfunctions and testing should be done only with a known good battery installed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Are you getting the "Key" symbol on dash & does it start for a few seconds & then stop.
If so, do as suggested, Ign on & left for 30 secs or so before attempting a start, has cured it before.
Hoggy.


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

weebeasttie said:


> Got a code 17978 up on the liquid gauge and it want start think it's the immobilizer,how do i reset it :?
> Thank's


If no key symbol, the battery is definitely charged and car doesn't start at all (even for a couple of seconds), could be crank speed sensor.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys have done what you suggested it took a bit of time but got there, this is a great forum all up and running again. cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

weebeasttie said:


> Thanks a lot guys have done what you suggested it took a bit of time but got there, this is a great forum all up and running again. cheers


Hi, What cured it then ? leaving Ign on for 30 seconds or what ?
Hoggy.


----------



## weebeasttie (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes Hoggy i left the ignition for one minute then turned the key and it started should have done that first but i disconnected the battery the reconnected it again but that did not work  thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

weebeasttie said:


> Yes Hoggy i left the ignition for one minute then turned the key and it started should have done that first but i disconnected the battery the reconnected it again but that did not work  thanks


Hi, Excellent, usually works, unless a dashpod prob/Ign coil prob.
Hoggy.


----------

